# TiVo Roamio Plus 1TB + 2 TiVo Mini + 2 Slide Remotes - all with Lifetime Service



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

TiVo Roamio Plus 1TB + 2 TiVo Mini + 2 Slide Remotes - all with Lifetime Service | eBay

I will also list in the for sale section


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

I also have separate eBay listings now

Roamio Plus: TiVo Roamio Plus 1TB with Lifetime Service | eBay
Tivo mini: TiVo Mini TCDA92000 RA9200 with Lifetime Service! Volume discount!! | eBay
Slide pro remote: TiVo Slide Pro Remote C00260 Slide Out Keyboard with RF USB adapter | eBay
Slide remote: TiVo Slide Remote C00240 Slide Out Keyboard with USB adapter | eBay


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Minis are sold, everything else remaining !


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Everything is sold EXCEPT the Roamio Plus


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Everything is sold!


----------

